# Amazon photo opportunity



## gwjacks50 (May 15, 2011)

In August I will be traveling 5 towns on the Amazon in Peru with a ministry crusade. I will take my 5DM2 and G12. I plan on using the G12 for most of the night-time crusade pics, because of the size weight issue, possibility of rain. But what can I use to protect the G12 from rain? It rains 3-5 days/wk in the Amazon winter. Any ideas?
Thanks 

This is my first time to post to a forum, please excuse if I am not using this properly.


----------

